# how i moddified a mk2/early mk3 strut bushing...



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

so here's the problem...








the low bearing placement on this strut bushing was preventing a lower fitment on the strut...
here is a pic of the stock strut bushing...








take notice of how far down the bearing is sitting















this is the only reason i could not get the strut bushing to sit further down closer to the top of the bag
so here is what i did...
took the entire assembly apart by prying the bearing out and knocking the spring cap out with a hammer
















used a grinder to shave down the metal insert inside the bushing...
assembled everything back together and was VERY pleased with the results...








old versus new
























installing these puppies sometime over the course of the next few days...











_Modified by hyphytrain203 at 2:04 PM 5-27-2009_


----------



## vdubfiend (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: how i moddified a mk2/early mk3 strut bushing... (hyphytrain203)*

looks good to me man


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: how i moddified a mk2/early mk3 strut bushing... (vdubfiend)*


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: how i moddified a mk2/early mk3 strut bushing... (1LIFEtoDuB)*

?


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: how i moddified a mk2/early mk3 strut bushing... (hyphytrain203)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hyphytrain203* »_?

i just picked up some of these from waterfest


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: how i moddified a mk2/early mk3 strut bushing... (1LIFEtoDuB)*

how? from who?


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: how i moddified a mk2/early mk3 strut bushing... (hyphytrain203)*

i took the whole damn metal peice out lol this is old news bra


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: how i moddified a mk2/early mk3 strut bushing... (DubbinT)*

so what did the bearing sit in? or did you ditch the bearing?


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: how i moddified a mk2/early mk3 strut bushing... (hyphytrain203)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hyphytrain203* »_so what did the bearing sit in? or did you ditch the bearing? 

thats what i would like to know doesnt it need the bearing?


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: how i moddified a mk2/early mk3 strut bushing... (1LIFEtoDuB)*

this dude keeps repeating "just take the metal part out brah", which makes zero sense...
the first thing the strut encounters when putting the strut mount on is the bearing, making "the metal piece brah" insignificant 
i've asked him numerous times to explain himself but he hasn't be able to do that...










_Modified by hyphytrain203 at 10:48 AM 7-21-2009_


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: how i moddified a mk2/early mk3 strut bushing... (hyphytrain203)*

it gives you a less overall diameter making the strut shorter and my car lower and it makes me beable to run like 3.5 degrees camber in the front brah


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: how i moddified a mk2/early mk3 strut bushing... (DubbinT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinT* »_it gives you a less overall diameter making the strut shorter and my car lower and it makes me beable to run like 3.5 degrees camber in the front brah

true but no bearing how does it ride


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: how i moddified a mk2/early mk3 strut bushing... (DubbinT)*

forgot to put these pics up of what mine looked like right before i put them in...


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: how i moddified a mk2/early mk3 strut bushing... (1LIFEtoDuB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1LIFEtoDuB* »_
true but no bearing how does it ride

like a dream


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: how i moddified a mk2/early mk3 strut bushing... (hyphytrain203)*

yo how did you grind it to push the bearing plate all the way down i still out like 1/2 inch left of metal?


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: how i moddified a mk2/early mk3 strut bushing... (1LIFEtoDuB)*

bench grinder http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gtigotbigturbo (Apr 7, 2008)

huh no bearing.... I tried that but isn't that what stops the part on the strut tower from raising cause mine raised a but load without it???


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: how i moddified a mk2/early mk3 strut bushing... (hyphytrain203)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hyphytrain203* »_bench grinder http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

hell of work not as ez as it looks props to you son http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (gtigotbigturbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtigotbigturbo* »_huh no bearing.... I tried that but isn't that what stops the part on the strut tower from raising cause mine raised a but load without it???

i have bagyards and without the bearing it just leans in more and sticks up a hair more no big deal or not to me at least


----------



## gtigotbigturbo (Apr 7, 2008)

my stuck up like 3-4 inches easy without it....???


----------

